

Google uses secret Android deals for illegal search monopoly, lawsuit claims - kenjackson
http://gigaom.com/2014/05/01/google-used-secret-android-deals-for-illegal-search-monopoly-lawsuit-claims/

======
alain94040
* It also alleges that Google bought the domain name "duck.com" as a way to divert traffic from rival search engine DuckDuckGo*

Amazing. I tried it, and indeed, duck.com goes to Google search. I'd like to
hear a "no evil" reasoning behind this.

------
secfirstmd
Clever idea!

